# jCIFS und Unix



## alexki (15. Okt 2007)

Hallo,

ich versuche mich gerade über jCIFS mit einem UNIX Server zu verbinden, bekomme jedoch die folgende Fehlermeldung.

Kann diese bedeuten, dass ich mich mit dem Server über Sockets verbinden muss? :shock: 


```
Invalid state: 4
jcifs.smb.SmbException: 
jcifs.util.transport.TransportException
java.net.ConnectException: Connection refused: connect
	at java.net.PlainSocketImpl.socketConnect(Native Method)
	at java.net.PlainSocketImpl.doConnect(PlainSocketImpl.java:305)
	at java.net.PlainSocketImpl.connectToAddress(PlainSocketImpl.java:171)
	at java.net.PlainSocketImpl.connect(PlainSocketImpl.java:158)
```


----------



## HoaX (15. Okt 2007)

da da steht "Connection refused" würde ich behaupten dass auf der kiste kein samba-server lauscht ...


----------



## alexki (18. Okt 2007)

hast recht....


Man kann auf den Server nur über eine SSH-Verschlüsselte zugreifen, was ich mit Ganymad SSH2 gemacht habe.

  :autsch:


----------



## tuxedo (18. Okt 2007)

Du kannst aber über SSH Ports tunneln. Dann musst du mit halt auf localhost statt auf die Serveradresse zugreifen.

- Alex


----------

